# 210 Foot Shot! 100th Video!



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Well guys, here I am again on this fine Wednesday. Today I present to you my 100th video, and one of my absolute favorites thus far. I really pushed myself on this one, did something I was not sure I was capable of, and had a lot of fun doing it. I am also turning 17 tomorrow, which makes it even more special . How the time fly's...... It's been a fun few years, and I am very excited to see what the next few bring. This one has got me reminiscing on how far I have come, and it just makes me feel so thankful to be alive and well on this fine day. I really hope you enjoy, this one means a lot to me. And I want to thank you all again, for taking the time to watch my videos, and for giving me continued feedback and encouragement. I would not have made it this far without you all. God bless .


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Good stuff man. The long range shooting is the funnest.. funnest? That a word? Its the funnerest shooting there is.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Congratz on the youtube feat as well dude.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

pult421 said:


> Good stuff man. The long range shooting is the funnest.. funnest? That a word? Its the funnerest shooting there is.





pult421 said:


> Congratz on the youtube feat as well dude.


Ha I don't think it is, but it should be . It is a ton fun indeed!

Thank you my friend!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Well done!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Congrats on all of the accomplishments!! You've come a long way from those first videos and I'm sure you will continue to do great things.

Stay passionate about your hobbies and they will continue to be fun.

Have a Happy Birthday.

Todd


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Man! That's a long shot! Awesome fun to just rear back and let her fly! Congratulations and happy birthday!!!!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Fun video, congrats on an amazing shot.


----------



## wn4Studios (Jul 4, 2016)

Great shot, awesome. Great idea for video.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Very nice long distance shooting, JD


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Great job JD! ( Awesome Shot! ) Congratulations on being 17 too! You have a long and fun filled slingshot hobby for years to come-ENJOY!!!!!


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Nice shooting! Congrats for your bithday and for the 100th video!! hope to see the 200th special!!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Congrats JD on the shots the birthday and your videos!


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Nice Shooting! Happy Birthday and enjoy those bands think simple shot stopped carrying 0.04 because manufacturer stopped producing them. Why idk

Sent from my LG-K373 using Tapatalk


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Charles said:


> Well done!
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Thanks!



GrayWolf said:


> Congrats on all of the accomplishments!! You've come a long way from those first videos and I'm sure you will continue to do great things.
> 
> Stay passionate about your hobbies and they will continue to be fun.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much!


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Ibojoe said:


> Man! That's a long shot! Awesome fun to just rear back and let her fly! Congratulations and happy birthday!!!!!


It is indeed! Lots of fun . Thank you!



Tag said:


> Fun video, congrats on an amazing shot.


Thanks man!



wn4Studios said:


> Great shot, awesome. Great idea for video.


Thanks!


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Very nice long distance shooting, JD


Thanks!



Flatband said:


> Great job JD! ( Awesome Shot! ) Congratulations on being 17 too! You have a long and fun filled slingshot hobby for years to come-ENJOY!!!!!


Thanks so much Flatband!



BAT said:


> Nice shooting! Congrats for your bithday and for the 100th video!! hope to see the 200th special!!


Thank you!


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

rockslinger said:


> Congrats JD on the shots the birthday and your videos!


Thank you so much rockslinger!



SlingshotBill said:


> Nice Shooting! Happy Birthday and enjoy those bands think simple shot stopped carrying 0.04 because manufacturer stopped producing them. Why idk
> 
> Sent from my LG-K373 using Tapatalk


Thank you! Aw that stinks, they are great bands. I broke this set soon after the video (maxing out short bands makes short life spans), but I think I still have one or more sets from Ray .


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Good for you. Thanks for the video. makes me want to try shooting long range and see if I can actually hit something that far away.


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

Nice shot! Congratulations!, and Happy Birthday.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Grandpa Pete said:


> Good for you. Thanks for the video. makes me want to try shooting long range and see if I can actually hit something that far away.


You are very welcome! I highly recommend it, it'a ton of fun .



Yosemite Sam said:


> Nice shot! Congratulations!, and Happy Birthday.


Thank you so much!


----------

